# Entorno gáfico. Problema pantalla negra.

## ana_zqr

Hola!

Me estoy iniciando en el mundo Gentoo, asi que soy muy novata   :Embarassed:  . Instalé gentoo en una máquina virtual hace tiempo y ahora me he decidido a ponerle interfaz gráfica. He instalado Xorg y Xfce4, además si ejecuto startx aparece el escritorio xfce, tanto con root, como con otro usuario que he creado, el problema aparece cuando reinicio, me logueo con Slim, y aparece una pantalla negra con una x por cursor... He probado varias cosas, pero por ahora nada, ¿Alguna idea de que puede ser?

Muchisimas gracias!!

----------

## esteban_conde

Al logearte con slim debes seleccionar la sesion pulsando F1 luego pulsas intro.

----------

## ana_zqr

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Al logearte con slim debes seleccionar la sesion pulsando F1 luego pulsas intro.

 

Muchas gracias por contestar.

F1 no hace nada, solo tengo xfce instalado, he leido que f1 sirve para poder elegir entre varios entornos de escritorio, pero yo solo tengo uno, el cual he definido en .xinitrc asi que supongo que no me sirve, aunque puede ser que no lo haya hecho bien   :Rolling Eyes: 

¿Se os ocurre algo más?

Lo dicho, muchas gracias por haber contestado   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

El archivo .xinitrc debe estar en el directorio /root y en el directorio /home/user, user=el_usuario_que_hayas_creado, te lo digo debido a que dices que cuando ejecutas startx te sale el escritorio como esperas y posiblemente con slim no puedas loguearte como root, de todas formas todo lo que te cuento no puedo comprobarlo debido a que no me gusto slim y lo desinstalé.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Mira si tienes un archivo slim.log en /var/log y dice algo que nos pueda ayudar.

----------

## ana_zqr

Hola Esteban, el archivo  .xinitrc si que estaba en las dos rutas que me dices.

quilosaq, al mirar el log que me has dicho he encontrado estas líneas:

```
slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.

slim: open_session: Unable to open session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory 
```

Gracias a eso, y buscando por el foro he encontrado la solución, no la he entendido muy bien, pero creo que el bus que conecta slim con el x server no estaba activo. He hecho esto:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update del xdm default && rc-update add xdm default

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

¡¡Y ya funciona!!

Si no os importa, seguiré escribiendo dudillas por aquí. Mi objetivo final es hacer un script que instale gentoo en cualquier máquina y según unos perfiles que se indiquen en la instalación, por ejemplo, instalación minima, servidor web, equipo de ofimática, equipo para desarrollo web... cada uno con sus aplicaciones. ¿Qué os parece? Lo he elegido como proyecto de fin de fp, por ahora ya tengo el script que hace una instalación básica de gentoo.

Después de esta chapada   :Very Happy:  , os pido un consejo, ¿seguiríais con slim o hay alguna alternativa mejor? y lo mismo con Xfce, creeis que hay algún entorno de escritoio más adecuado para mi proyecto.

Muchisimas gracias, como os he dicho soy muy novata en esto, y cualquier ayuda se agradece mucho!

Saludetes, Ana.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *ana_zqr wrote:*   

>  ¿seguiríais con slim o hay alguna alternativa mejor? y lo mismo con Xfce, creeis que hay algún entorno de escritoio más adecuado para mi proyecto.

 

En cuanto a gestores de arranque creo que el mejor de todos es GDM, claro que no conozco más que unos cuantos, la pega está en que gdm pertenece a gnome-base y para que funcione seguro que te hace instalar casi todo gnome, por otra parte gnome con su systemd es una experiencia que en tu caso no querria  perderme, sobre KDE no puedo pronunciarme ya que llevo mucho tiempo sin usarlo y no se como va evolucionando en tu caso creo que también le daria un vistazo.

Todo esto por supuesto te ayudaría a ver mejor como funciona portage que es lo que hace a gentoo tan versatil.

Debido a esa versatilidad crear un script que instale un escritorio funcional es un poco complicado y deberias modularizar para que el usuario pudiera orientar la instalación una forma de hacer esto es destripar algun liveDVD.

En todo caso te animo a que llegues todo lo lejos que puedas con tu proyecto y no dudes en pedir ayuda cuando la necesites ni dejes de informarnos de tus logros.

----------

## ana_zqr

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *ana_zqr wrote:*    ¿seguiríais con slim o hay alguna alternativa mejor? y lo mismo con Xfce, creeis que hay algún entorno de escritoio más adecuado para mi proyecto. 
> 
> En cuanto a gestores de arranque creo que el mejor de todos es GDM, claro que no conozco más que unos cuantos, la pega está en que gdm pertenece a gnome-base y para que funcione seguro que te hace instalar casi todo gnome, por otra parte gnome con su systemd es una experiencia que en tu caso no querria  perderme, sobre KDE no puedo pronunciarme ya que llevo mucho tiempo sin usarlo y no se como va evolucionando en tu caso creo que también le daria un vistazo.
> 
> Todo esto por supuesto te ayudaría a ver mejor como funciona portage que es lo que hace a gentoo tan versatil.
> ...

 

Muchas gracias Esteban. Seguiré investigando, segurísimo que tengo más dudillas y problemas.

Lo de destripar un liveDVD me da miedito, lo que estoy haciendo es partir del minimal CD, y a partir de ahí lanzar varios scripts concatenados, siendo en el primero donde el usuario elige las configuraciones que desea, y después se hace la instalación desatendida.

Sigo con ello. Os seguiré contando. 

Gracias, saludestes, Ana.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *ana_zqr wrote:*   

> Lo de destripar un liveDVD me da miedito, lo que estoy haciendo es partir del minimal CD

  Me imagino que la mayor diferencia que hay aparte del espacio entre DVD y CD es que el liveDVD lleva un archivo tipo squashfs que es el que se descomprime cuando se arranca sin instalar, para ver como funciona te instalas squashfs-tools y das soporte a ese sistema de archivos en el kernel, a partir de ahí deja trabajar a tu curiosidad, no necesitas quemar ni CDs ni DVDs puedes hacerlo todo con las imagenes iso.

----------

## ana_zqr

¡Buenos días chicos!

Ya casi tengo el proyecto acabado, si os interesa ya lo subiré cuando termine.

Ya he conseguido que el scrpt instale o una version minima de gentoo, una con entorno gráfico y las herramientas básicas, o un servidor web con acceso ftp y via phpmyadmin, según la opcion que elijamos   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Una de las cosas que no logro arreglar es que en la version gráfica me reconozca de forma permanente el teclado español, si sabeis que puedo cambiar os lo agaradecería.

Si supieseis de algún programa para abrir isos, editarlas, cerrarlas y que funcionen, estaría bien, porque ahora mi proyecto funciona, pero el usuario siempre tiene que crear un directorio, montar el USB, y lanzar el primer script, y no es práctico, me gustaría que saltase solo pero me parece bastante complicado por mis conocimientos.

Y poco mas, ahora tengo que hacer la memoria, el manual de usuario.... vaya finde me espera...  :Crying or Very sad:   jajajaja

Muchas gracias.

Saludetes, Ana.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Si supieseis de algún programa para abrir isos, editarlas, cerrarlas y que funcionen, estaría bien, porque ahora mi proyecto funciona, pero el usuario siempre tiene que crear un directorio, montar el USB, y lanzar el primer script, y no es práctico, me gustaría que saltase solo pero me parece bastante complicado por mis conocimiento

 

Si has llegado hasta ahí, creo que ya conoces la herramienta:

mount -t iso9660 imagen.iso directorioquequieras

luego entras en el directorio que has elegido y con "du" o "ls -l" encuentra un archivo que pesa muchos megas puede que gigas ningún otro pesa tanto (no tengo ninguna imagen a mano, pero era un archivo sin extensión y en mayúsculas), lo mueves fuera del directorio donde has montado la imagen, sigue valiendo cualquiera que no contenga datos, cambiate a ese directorio y crea al lado de la imagen otro donde montar esa imagen, esta imagen a partir de ahora SQUASH hay que montarla con el comando:

mount -t squashfs SQUASH directorioallado, cd directorioallado.

Si te dice que que no conoce ese tipo de sistema de archivos entonces es que necesitas tener soporte en el kernel que uses para squashfs y ademas  instalar squashfs-tools (I).

(I) yo empezaría por asegurarme de tener eso antes de nada.

A partir de tenerlo montado busca por el árbol de directorios e investiga.

Todo lo que te cuento es de memoria, aunque si lo sigues al pie de la letra debería funcionar, claro que ya conocemos a Murphy.

No dudes en preguntar.

EDITO:

Aparte de investigas puedes editar los archivos de configuración como make.conf añadir LINGUAS="es es_ES" o lo que tu quieras luego crea una imagen squashfs que contenga tus cambios con el mismo nombre que la original y da el cambiazo en el directorio donde montaste la imagen iso original .

Para crear una imagen iso que contenga los cambios realizados se empleaba mkisofs aunque creo que se ha cambiado por genisoimage.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # mkisofs
> 
> genisoimage: Missing pathspec.
> 
> Usage: genisoimage [options] -o file directory ...
> ...

 

Te sugiero que abras otro hilo ya que encontraras mas respuestas.

'Ah, suerte con el proyecto".

----------

## ana_zqr

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si supieseis de algún programa para abrir isos, editarlas, cerrarlas y que funcionen, estaría bien, porque ahora mi proyecto funciona, pero el usuario siempre tiene que crear un directorio, montar el USB, y lanzar el primer script, y no es práctico, me gustaría que saltase solo pero me parece bastante complicado por mis conocimiento 
> 
> Si has llegado hasta ahí, creo que ya conoces la herramienta:
> 
> mount -t iso9660 imagen.iso directorioquequieras
> ...

 

Hola Esteban.

Gracias por tu gran ayuda, y siento contestar tan tarde.

Al final hacer que el script fuese válido para 32 y 64bits me llevó mas tiempo de que creía y no pude hacer nada con la iso. El proyecto ya está entregado y defendido y gustó mucho, asi que genial.

Si te interesan los scripts no dudes en pedirmelos y te los mando por email, a ti y al que los quiera.

Lo dicho muchisimas gracias Esteban, eres un crack.

Saludetes!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *an_zqr wrote:*   

> Al final hacer que el script fuese válido para 32 y 64bits me llevó mas tiempo de que creía y no pude hacer nada con la iso. El proyecto ya está entregado y defendido y gustó mucho, asi que genial. 

 

En realidad en las imágenes con instalador lo que se instala es la imagen squasfs que es la que se propaga y donde se deben hacer los cambios con los programas y configuración que quieras que permanezca en el disco duro, si quieres que discrimine entre 32 y 64 bits en vez de copiar una imagen squashfs de 32 o de 64 deberías copiar una de cada, luego en los scripst que hay en la imagen iso nueva deberias modificar todo lo referente a cada una de ellas ya que no podrían tener el mismo nombre.

 *ana_zqr wrote:*   

> Si te interesan los scripts no dudes en pedirmelos y te los mando por email, a ti y al que los quiera. 

 

Subelos a un servidor de los gratuitos y pones el enlace.

----------

